# Dog Diapers -- Yes, its a thing



## kdthomas (Apr 24, 2016)

This really is serious, folks ...
OK, so I have a friend involved in dog rescue, and one of the organizations they work with is called Wrapped In Love (WIL) ... well WIL makes blankets for rescue dogs, and also ... diapers for the dogs. The idea is that people will be more inclined to have a foster animal, if they don't have to worry about the dog messing all over the place. My buddy wanted me to make some some shots of these diapers (one pictured below, dollar bill for scale), and I'd like to come through for him with some quality shots

I have a couple of product photography books, but they don't deal much with garments ... At any rate, I have some ideas, like a coat hanger wire frame (or romex electrical cable) for the diapers where they'll stand up, maybe sew them onto the wireframe with a couple of stitches. I think I'm definitely going to go high key, with a white paper sweep. I also have a 24x24x24 tent on the way(for other stuff also), although I may need a 36. I can probably make do with the shower curtains I have though.

Can anyone make some suggestions to save me some frustration from the outset?


----------



## Watchful (Apr 24, 2016)

Photograph the dogs wearing the items.

Link


----------



## kdthomas (Apr 25, 2016)

I actually meant to mention that ... I won't have access to a dog to actually wear it. But ... It will be clear from the whole context of their site that it will be for a dog. They'll have tail holes which I want to feature as well


----------



## <error> (Apr 25, 2016)

How cruel! A dog will hold back as long as he can before letting go. Everybody knows how painful it is to hold back.

Find a product that teaches dog owners to take their dog out before it's time instead of this.

Disgusting!


----------



## Watchful (Apr 25, 2016)

These are used for female dogs to prevent pregnancy and promote cleanliness. They are not for dogs to relieve themselves in.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 25, 2016)

<error> said:


> How cruel! A dog will hold back as long as he can before letting go. Everybody knows how painful it is to hold back.
> 
> Find a product that teaches dog owners to take their dog out before it's time instead of this.
> 
> Disgusting!


They are used for dogs that have incontinence, and females in heat. Please know what you are talking about before making a snarky remark.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 25, 2016)

kdthomas said:


> I actually meant to mention that ... I won't have access to a dog to actually wear it. But ... It will be clear from the whole context of their site that it will be for a dog. They'll have tail holes which I want to feature as well


I really think you need to beg, borrow or steal a dog for at least one or two shots.  Especially if these are available in a wide range of sizes.  Would the rescue with whom your friend is working let you use any of their models?


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 25, 2016)

tirediron said:


> kdthomas said:
> 
> 
> > I actually meant to mention that ... I won't have access to a dog to actually wear it. But ... It will be clear from the whole context of their site that it will be for a dog. They'll have tail holes which I want to feature as well
> ...


Ok, I really really want pictures of you begging a dog.  Lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------

